# Toshiba Tecra W50?



## Siddhartht (Jul 12, 2014)

->Laptop Options:
1.Dell Precision M4800
2.Lenovo ThinkPad W540 
3.Toshiba Tecra W50
4.HP Zbook 15

->What is your budget?
180K or less.

->What size notebook would you prefer?
15"~16" Display Screen

->Where will you be buying this notebook?
Locally or directly from the respective brand.

->Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
None, totally objective.

->What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook?
Amber,Accelrys Discovery Studio,RasMol,PROSPECT,Matlab,Mathematica,UCSF chimera,and so one, Sequence alignment and analysis programs, Drug discovery, genomics suits etc etc. In short, I am getting this laptop for seeing the results, their is very less scope of calculations on the machine itself.(And it should be powerful enough to display them too)


->Will you be taking the notebook with you to different places, leaving it on your desk or both?
Yes, To conventions and labs.

->Will you be playing games on your notebook? If so, please state which games or types of games?
Nope.

->How many hours of battery life do you need?
3 hours+

11) What OS do you prefer?
Windows 7, at the same time it should be able to run any Linux or UNIX like distro(Solaris etc)


12) What screen resolution(s) would you prefer?
At least 1920x1080(1200 would be better), should be IPS with good color accuracy, I have to compare molecular systems displayed on different monitors, and a deviation in colors can cause huge errors.(Probably 90%+ sRGB gamut coverage)

->Do you want a Glossy/reflective screen or a Matte/non-glossy screen?
Matte, if possible

->Are the notebook's looks and stylishness important to you?
No

->When are you buying this laptop?
Depends on availability, even today if available.

->How long do you want this laptop to last?
Till my MS, meaning 4 years+

->How much hard drive space do you need? Do you want a SSD drive?
500 GB 7200rpm Hard Drive/ SSD will be great for simultaneous data access.

->Do you need an optical drive? If yes, a DVD Burner, Blu-ray Reader or Blu-Ray Burner?
Not important actually.


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 12, 2014)

Well, normally [MENTION=248727]seamon[/MENTION] would have helped in this matter but I think it's for the greater good that you two come to terms amicably before venturing on another war...

Regarding your queries, one of my friend had a nightmarish experience with Toshiba ASS so I wouldn't rate that highly...

Regarding the W50 itself, I think it's better to not go on specs alone and ask some real users...

Heading over to the forums at notebookreview would be your best bet!!!


----------



## seamon (Jul 12, 2014)

Check out Dell Precision series.


----------



## Siddhartht (Jul 12, 2014)

powerhoney said:


> Well, normally  [MENTION=248727]seamon[/MENTION] would have helped in this matter but I think it's for the greater good that you two come to terms amicably before venturing on another war...
> 
> Regarding your queries, one of my friend had a nightmarish experience with Toshiba ASS so I wouldn't rate that highly...
> 
> ...



We are not at war @_@!!, a war would have been four five flaming threads with atleast four paragraph big replies(atleast those are the forum wars I have seen xD) Anyways, I have gone through notebook review forums, and the usual impression about laptop is good, but not about brand nor the after sales support. 
 [MENTION=248727]seamon[/MENTION], I am going to update my post to reflect all of my requirements.


----------



## geek_rocker (Jul 12, 2014)

Toshiba in India sucks imo. But friend bought a Laptop without OS from them and we couldn't find any drivers anywhere on their site.


----------



## seamon (Jul 12, 2014)

HP ZBOOK 17 is available in India. I had once sent an inquiry and they even sent me a quote for it.


----------



## Siddhartht (Jul 12, 2014)

[MENTION=248727]seamon[/MENTION], I have updated the starting post with my requirements. Zbook 17 is too big to be carried around.


----------



## seamon (Jul 12, 2014)

Siddhartht said:


> [MENTION=248727]seamon[/MENTION], I have updated the starting post with my requirements. Zbook 17 is too big to be carried around.



Why not get a custom laptop(Clevo P150SM) from Xotic and add a Nvidia K5100 yourself?
Which university are you attending btw?
I thought MS=2 years.


----------



## Siddhartht (Jul 12, 2014)

seamon said:


> Why not get a custom laptop(Clevo P150SM) from Xotic and add a Nvidia K5100 yourself?
> Which university are you attending btw?
> I thought MS=2 years.



That would mean an import from USA, which is not allowed in my case, and I am currently a third year student at JUIT, Himachal Pradesh, so 2 year Btech+ 2 Yeas MS.


----------



## seamon (Jul 12, 2014)

Siddhartht said:


> That would mean an import from USA, which is not allowed in my case, and I am currently a third year student at JUIT, Himachal Pradesh, so 2 year Btech+ 2 Yeas MS.



Contact HP for ZBOOK 15.
Where are you planning to do MS?


----------



## Siddhartht (Jul 12, 2014)

seamon said:


> Contact HP for ZBOOK 15.
> Where are you planning to do MS?



I did, and they cannot say anything conclusive about ZBook 15, and one model which is readily available with them contains Quadro K610M, which honestly is the worst GPU that can be there in a Mobile workstation.

As for MS, I guess it will be Japan or UK.


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 12, 2014)

seamon said:


> Contact HP for ZBOOK 15.
> Where are you planning to do MS?


I think he contacted HP for the same and there responses were anything but satisfactory...
They didn't even know the specs of the model available here...

Btw, @op

I would recommend you to try importing from US too...


----------



## seamon (Jul 12, 2014)

Siddhartht said:


> I did, and they cannot say anything conclusive about ZBook 15, and one model which is readily available with them contains Quadro K610M, which honestly is the worst GPU that can be there in a Mobile workstation.
> 
> As for MS, I guess it will be Japan or UK.



Try to look at Xotic PC models. They are pretty trustworthy.


----------



## Siddhartht (Jul 12, 2014)

seamon said:


> Try to look at Xotic PC models. They are pretty trustworthy.



I seriously cannot import any PC from USA or anywhere, even if it is cheaper by 20K..30K..~. That is because my Dad won't allow me to.
And here is the list of model available from Official HP distributor in India : Product


----------



## seamon (Jul 12, 2014)

Did you try contacting HP directly?
HP Mobile Workstation- ZBook 15 | HP® India
*ssl.www8.hp.com/h41268/live/index.aspx?qid=22318


----------



## Siddhartht (Jul 12, 2014)

seamon said:


> Did you try contacting HP directly?
> HP Mobile Workstation- ZBook 15 | HP® India
> *ssl.www8.hp.com/h41268/live/index.aspx?qid=22318



I did call them directly, guess I will use the old way, might work this time(using the form).


----------



## seamon (Jul 12, 2014)

Siddhartht said:


> I did call them directly, guess I will use the old way, might work this time(using the form).



Else buy Lenovo ThinkPad W540 instead.


----------



## Siddhartht (Jul 12, 2014)

seamon said:


> Else buy Lenovo ThinkPad W540 instead.


Going to contact both HP and Lenovo, and will post after getting replies(if I get one) (I had a chat with Dell guys yesterday, and the price was at 230K, beyond my budget)

Edit: I hope that Lenovo has 3k IPS verision, because the their Full HD TN panel just won't cut it.


----------



## Siddhartht (Jul 14, 2014)

The quoted HP price was >200k, so I guess I am going to cancel out HP. Now as of other options in India, which are to be precise none, I guess I will have to go with a consumer grade notebook for now, and after getting substantial grants, get a workstation then.


----------



## seamon (Jul 14, 2014)

Siddhartht said:


> The quoted HP price was >200k, so I guess I am going to cancel out HP. Now as of other options in India, which are to be precise none, I guess I will have to go with a consumer grade notebook for now, and after getting substantial grants, get a workstation then.



Wait for MSI. You can get GT 60(15.6") with GTX 880m. You can also get GT 60 with a lower end GPU and upgrade it yourself by importing a Nvidia Quadro K5100M. However, this is not officially supported.


----------



## Siddhartht (Jul 14, 2014)

My laptop keep crashing nowadays, so I don't know how long I can wait(and I guess MSI is going to initially offer laptops through online channels, which I don't trust much for any investment above 50k). Although seeing the translated reviews of Asus G56, I guess I will opt for it, since it is readily available in my city, and upgrade it with a 500 Gb ssd and 16 Gb ram+a better wlan adapter, and then silently wait for 2~3 years.


----------



## seamon (Jul 14, 2014)

Siddhartht said:


> My laptop keep crashing nowadays, so I don't know how long I can wait(and I guess MSI is going to initially offer laptops through online channels, which I don't trust much for any investment above 50k). Although seeing the translated reviews of Asus G56, I guess I will opt for it, since it is readily available in my city, and upgrade it with a 500 Gb ssd and 16 Gb ram+a better wlan adapter, and then silently wait for 2~3 years.



I am thinking of upgrading to Intel 7260 AC dual band too. 
Also, you can opt for a msata SSD if G56JR has a slot. This way you can have more space in the same machine.


----------



## Siddhartht (Jul 14, 2014)

seamon said:


> I am thinking of upgrading to Intel 7260 AC dual band too.
> Also, you can opt for a msata SSD if G56JR has a slot. This way you can have more space in the same machine.



Nope, sadly it doesn't have an msata slot, and upgrading wlan card also seem to be quite a pain by looking review pictures. The only things which can be quickly swapped are hdd and ram. Anyways, as for Intel 7260, are you planning to import it from US? 

If, if in case Asus ships with an Intel card, I won't upgrade it, but seemingly all Asus laptops in India ship with Atheros :/


----------



## seamon (Jul 15, 2014)

Siddhartht said:


> Nope, sadly it doesn't have an msata slot, and upgrading wlan card also seem to be quite a pain by looking review pictures. The only things which can be quickly swapped are hdd and ram. Anyways, as for Intel 7260, are you planning to import it from US?
> 
> If, if in case Asus ships with an Intel card, I won't upgrade it, but seemingly all Asus laptops in India ship with Atheros :/



I don't think AC dual band laptop cards are available in India. I'll get it next year before college.


----------



## Siddhartht (Jul 15, 2014)

Went to dealer regarding G56, and I saw one of it there itself..and I was sort of disappointed? The red backlight was barely visible along with the fact that the laptop was returned due to a broken hinge. Guess this rules out Asus too(also the rest units he sold had comments, not if complaints of over heating). Now I am back to where I have started; one option he gave me was to wait for Envy refresh. It does look good, but there is no official word about configurations which will be available in India. Some online sources are saying that it will be quad core paired with gtx850m, but on the HP US site pairs ULV i7 with 850. Can anyone confirm which configuration will be actually available in India.


----------

